# fuzzy boots! :D



## kimmy (Jan 14, 2007)

i live in the desert, and it...snowed here yesterday morning, and the snow actually stuck. it usually doesn't get this cold here, but it's like 18 degrees outside right now, plus it's windy. so my mom and i went out to get some fuzzy boots. she got a paid of dark brown Bearpaws that look exactly like UGGS (only cheaper, which i like since i was the one paying haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and i got these:






they cost me $60...but i love them. they're so warm! show us your fuzzy boots (i know almost everyone has a pair, so let's see 'em)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 14, 2007)

Cuuuttee!!!

where do you live?It snowed here yesterday too!! amaziiinngg hahaha 

I dont have any fuzzy boots though. I have some fuzzy slippers that I throw on when I walk to my dads shop from the house when its cold..but in the summer its so warm that I just go barefoot unless its so hot that i have to wear flipflops..but my fuzzy slippers are super ugly and stained with paint. haha. so . I wont be showing them off


----------



## kimmy (Jan 14, 2007)

i live in Riverside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 man, i still gotta get me some fuzzy slippers!


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 14, 2007)

I <3 fuzzy bootssssssss





30$ @ the pallisades mall hahaha Im obsessed




those are from avon for like 10$ and sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo warm


----------



## juli (Jan 14, 2007)

omshiee they are so cuteeeee!!!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, I should dig up a shot of mine...I got them at Kohls for like $30, they're black and fuzzy with little wedge heels. I want more! I live in WI, fuzzy boots are a good, good thing.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 16, 2007)

ooh those are cute! & $60 isn't that bad..


----------

